# Font Probleme



## green_devil (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo alle ..........


Kann mir BITTE wer helfen 
Ich habe mir Unreal Font installiert........ 
in jedem anderen programm geht die kleinschreibung und alle zeichen 
und in Corel.Draw  11 geht NUR die großschreibung und da nicht einmal alle Buchstaben 
Kann man das wo einstellen ? Oder was is da los 
Bitte bitte bitte um hilfe 

alles liebe und DANKE im vorraus green !


----------



## lefteris (4. Juli 2004)

Hast du sie als ZIP - Datei heruntergeladen? Ich habe es eben gemacht und sie geht im Corel 11 einwandfrei. Wenn du sie entpackt hast, installiere sie unter den Fonts. Anschliessend gehst du in Programme-Corel11-Fontnavigator. In der rechten Spalte sind die installierten Schriften. Klicke die UNREAL an, gehe zu Bearbeiten - in den Schriftenkatalog aufnehmen und im oeffnenden Fenster das Kaestchen SCHRIFT INSTALLIEREN AKTIVIEREN und fertig ist die Prozedur. Jetzt muesste der Font normal gebraeuchlich sein.
Lefteris


----------



## green_devil (5. Juli 2004)

Servus Lefteris

WOW das hört sich ja schon gut an ,hab gleich nen freudensprung gemacht 
aber......................dann ..................snif hatt alles geklapt bis auf - wenn ich auf
Bearbeiten klicke kann ich alles anklicken bis auf - in den Schriftenkatalog aufnehmen - ahhhhhhhhhhhhh hab mir gerade service pack 1 und 2 installiert von corel draw hatt aber nix bewirkt sniff BITTE hilf mir was kann ich da machen ? warum kann ich gerade das nicht anklicken 

liebe grüße green


----------



## lefteris (5. Juli 2004)

Noch eine andere Loesung.  Oeffne wie gehabt den Font Navigator im Corel 11. In der oberen Zeile links steht normal SCHRIFTKATALOG. Hole in diese Zeile das Laufwerk, auf das du die Schrift entpackt hast. Daraufhin erscheinen im unteren Feld alle Ordner des Laufwerkes. Nun klickst du dich durch den Ordner durch, bis die Schrift erscheint. Anklicken - Datei - Schrif tinstallieren. Daraufhin erscheint im rechten Feld die Schrift mit einer Sonne am Anfang. Links oben wieder den Schriftkatalog in die Zeile holen. Rechts den Schrifttyp anklicken - bearbeiten und so weiter, wie schon einmal erwaehnt. Wichtig ist, dass in der oberen erwaehnten Zeile SCHRIFTKATALOG stehen muss. Dann sollte es auch gehen, wie beim ersten mal beschrieben. Versuche es und melde dich einfach wieder.
Lefteris


----------



## green_devil (5. Juli 2004)

WOW SUUUUUUUUPER DANKE

Du bist der BESTE hehe
alles funktioniert  1000 DANK Lefteris
schöne grüße Gerald


----------



## lefteris (6. Juli 2004)

Freut mich. Dann viel Spass bei der Arbeit. Solltest du einmal Probleme bezueglich Corel oder Typografie haben, kannst du mir auch mailen.
Lefteris


----------

